# Richtige  Wlan - Karte finden



## Vaelnarv (20. April 2017)

Nabend,

bin neu hier, also erst mal Hallo. 
Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich möchte mir eine Wlan - Karte in den PC einbauen. Da der PCIe Anschluss jedoch durch die Grafikkarte verdeckt ist, benötige ich einen Wlan - Adapter mit PCI Anschluss. Ich habe dann Wlan - Karten gefunden, welche allesamt Anschlüsse wie im Bild haben. Passen die denn in meine PCI - slots? Bzw. welche Karte ist die richtige für meinen Slot?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## teachmeluv (20. April 2017)

Hi und willkommen im Forum! 

PCI ist eigentlich ein genormtes Format demnach sollten alle Karten, die wirklich nur PCI benötigen, passen.


----------



## Vaelnarv (20. April 2017)

Vielen Dank für die ultraschnelle Antwort. 
Soll das heißen, obige Karte würde passen, trotz dass die Form des Anschlusses anders aussieht wie mein Slot?


----------



## GrueneMelone (20. April 2017)

Kauf dir einfach einen guten WLAN-USB-Stick ansonsten! Der lässt sich oftmals sogar besser positionieren, was für ein besseres Signal sorgt.


----------



## Vaelnarv (20. April 2017)

Ich glaube, das werde ich machen. Ist die Qualität mit wlan - usb denn in ordnung? Würde schon gerne noch zocken können


----------



## Abductee (20. April 2017)

Für einen USB-Stick spricht eigentlich nur der geringere Platzverbrauch.
Die Positionierung ist mit einem extra Antennenanschluss eigentlich ein unnützes Feature und viele USB-Sticks machen Probleme wenn die USB-Verlängerung zu lange ausfällt.

Ein ganz guter WLAN-Adapter:
D-Link DWA-192 AC1900 Dualband USB 3.0 Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Bei PCI gibts leider den Nachteil das es keine neuen Karten gibt, mit 5GHz gibts da praktisch nix und ohne würd ich keinen Adapter mehr kaufen.


----------

